# Group 1 and Group 2 special stains 88312 vs.88313



## Sharon CPC CEMC (May 14, 2010)

Good morning,
I'm hoping somebody out there will be able to direct me to a policy listing stain names and which stains fall under what category (group 1 or group 2) for coding accuracy. 

Also if you have the same for immunohistochemistry and immunoperoxidase tissue studies that would be greatly appreciated as well!

Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## JEYCPC (May 17, 2010)

I'd like a copy of these lists as well.


----------



## ktr (Jun 10, 2010)

Group one is for bugs. AFB,GMS,PAS, Warthin Starry, 
Group two is for the other stains like Trichrome, Reticulin, Oil Red O or Iron.
PAS or GMS for fungus ID is 88312, but PASH and GMS in renal biopsies are 88313 because it labels something else.
We use very few stains that qualify in the 88318,chemical or 88319,enzyme categories, so not real familiar with those. Some Iron stains can be, I'm told, but no idea which ones qualify.
Not a complete list, but hope it helps. Just see what it's used to detect.


----------



## mannlx (Jun 23, 2010)

*stain list*

this site has the 88312 and 88313's that are common , but it doesn't seperate them, but it is easy enough, if done to look for organisms it is an 88312 and if not is is 88313

http://www.dermprep.com/stains.html

it also has a nice list of the 88342's

http://www.dermprep.com/immunostains.html


----------



## susanoak (Sep 20, 2013)

Lists of special stains are available in pieces, but difficult to locate and may require you to piece together several lists to make one that is comprehensive.  Search terms must include special stains, histology, and a string of terms to locate.  Try the origanizations, some of the academic pathology labs and product manufacture sites for assistance.  National Society for Histotechnology, NIH, journal of clinical pathology, pubmed, histosearch, american society of clinical pathologists, college of american pathologists, etc.  good luck


----------



## psacco (Sep 23, 2013)

*stains...*

for the 88312, 88313, and 88319, if you have access do padgett, there is an appendix in there that does a pretty good break down of them...check it out


----------



## stacycochran (Aug 12, 2014)

Here you go...

http://www.clevelandcliniclabs.com/assets/pdfs/brochures/anatomic-pathology-special-stains.pdf


----------



## asell (Mar 10, 2016)

*Thank you!*



stacycochran said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.clevelandcliniclabs.com/assets/pdfs/brochures/anatomic-pathology-special-stains.pdf



I just started pathology coding and this is a BIG HELP to me!!


----------



## jarquizar (Mar 12, 2017)

this link might help 

http://pathlabs.ufl.edu/about/ihc


----------

